# Collection of Model 3 mention videos



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's a collection of videos of Tesla officials talking about Model 3. I'll be adding more as I go through my list of videos I've saved.

Elon Musk Germany 2013





JB Straubel (CTO) 2014 Energy Symposium





Elon Musk @ NAIAS 2015





Elon Musk @ NAIAS 2015





Javier Vendura Director of Product design @ Tesla July 2014


----------



## RossE (Mar 2, 2016)

When I view this page in Chrome, it works like a charm! In Firefox, it asks for a plugin.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

That would be because the Youtube embeds are using Flash which Chrome has built-in but Firefox/Safari does not.

I've changed the Youtube BBcode to the embed style to use HTML5 and not Flash and updated all the video links above. Should be OK now.


----------

